# HR10-250 Question



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Can I use this as a OTA HD tuner on its own? I don't want to use for DTV reception or record anything.
I don't want to record I just want use it as a OTA tuner to demo my old HDTV when I sell it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes.


As long as he's still subscribed to DirecTV, yes.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

If he "unplugs" from the sat and phone before he cancels service, it will still work with OTA.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

It's my old 250 that I haven't used for a year....I just want to use it's OTA tuner to DEMO my old TV that's in my garage.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

By the way thanks for the help!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Give it a try and report your results.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

It gives me a message that I have to have it hooked up to the dish.
The only thing I can watch is recorded contnent.


----------



## fantech1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I setup my old HR10-250 last night as a OTA tuner. Hit the Directv button when at the aquiring data from sat. You must go thru the settings and tell it to receive off air only then scan for OTA channels. Then you have to change your channel favorites to ones received. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's my pleasure to move this to the Legacy receiver forum, and to :welcome_s fantech1 to DBSTalk!


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

fantech1 said:


> I setup my old HR10-250 last night as a OTA tuner. Hit the Directv button when at the aquiring data from sat. You must go thru the settings and tell it to receive off air only then scan for OTA channels. Then you have to change your channel favorites to ones received. Hope this helps.


Thanks Fantech I'll set it up tonight!


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

fantech is right. you just need to run guided setup and select OTA only (there are 3 options: directv only, directv + OTA, OTA only. then you can use it for an OTA tuner, and 30min dual live buffers work. you can't record, but you can pause. i have heard, though not verified, that you can connect it up to a satellite dish and get the guide data.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

You can use the HR10-250 as an OTA receiver only. You don't need a DTV subscription to use the ATSC tuners. You also don't need an access card inserted as long as you're tuned to an OTA channel. You probably need to have run guided setup and indicated that you have an external antenna connected, either by itself or with a dish, but I have not confirmed this. All of my HR10-250's already had guided setup run on them using both the dish and antenna for reception so this criteria had already been met. Once guided setup has been performed and the guide data is up to date, you can disconnect the sat inputs and leave them disconnected until the guide data runs out. You should still be able to tune to any OTA channels listed without any guide data but you won't be able to use the guide to see what's on. You can receive guide data on any unsubbed DTivo indefinitely as long as you have run guided setup and indicated your zip code. If the Tivo doesn't know where you're located it can't sort out the correct guide data to download and display.

There is nothing you need to do with regards to disconnecting the HDTivo from the dish prior to deactivating it just to use it as an OTA receiver. However, if you do use this procedure you may still be able to record from OTA channels until the DVR tier expires on the access card. The one major caveat is that you need guide data in order to use the record feature. One workaround to extend your recording capabilities is to use a different access card and then connect it to a dish to update the guide data. Once the guide is fully populated, disconnect the sat inputs and replace the original access card. I did this successfully for several months before the HDTivo stopped recording, and that was mainly because I updated the software and lost the recording function.

FYI - I have verified all of the above, except where noted. I have seen tons of misinformation about this subject, mainly because people post what they believe and not what they've actually confirmed. Only believe what you read in a public forum what you can verify on your own unless you heard it from a trusted source.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Please note that this 250 has been sitting in the closet for about a year.

So I hooked up to my ant and did the guided set up but I'm not getting any signal according to the receiver.
I use this ant for CBS HD reception as is't not available through DTV here and HD backup if the dish goes down.

So far all I can do is watch recorded content on the drive.

BUMPEE


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

BUMPEE


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

This may be a silly question, but do you not have any HD content on the drive to use as demo material?


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

Sure do but I wanted to demo live too if possible....I think I'm just going to use the Planet Earth recordings that I have and not mess around with live broadcasts.
Thank You everyone!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you tried running a temp sat coax just to get past the reboot?

Then you can disconnect it, and just use the OTA.


----------

